
Freshdesk launches FreshSales, to directly compete with Salesforce - the_bong_one
https://inc42.com/flash-feed/freshdesk-launches-freshsales/
======
the_bong_one
Fresdhesk launched Freshsales,for high-velocity Inbound Sales team. FreshDesk
says it has integrated all necessary apps into for FreshSales, vital for a
Sales team's performance.

